# logician



## drsiebenmal (May 21, 2010)

Ο επιστήμονας που μελετάει τις διάφορες μορφές της λογικής, ο _κάτοχος της επιστήμης της λογικής_ (κατά Magenta).

Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας για την απόδοση *λογικιστής* (που δίνει λίγα ευρήματα στο διαδίκτυο, 1-2 από αυτά σε πανεπιστημιακές εργασίες);


----------



## Cadmian (May 21, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω για λογικιστές (εξάλλου μου φαίνεται σαν παράγωγο του λογικισμού, αν υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο θεωρητικά...), αλλά μπορούμε κάλλιστα να τους πούμε και *λογικάριους*.


----------



## Leximaniac (May 21, 2010)

Πώς σου φαίνεται η απόδοση «λογικολόγος»;
Επιλεκτικά παραδείγματα από την αναζήτηση στο Γκουγκλ:
Δεν άργησε όμως να έρθει ο *λογικολόγος *Kurt Godel με τα περίφημα θεωρήματά του της μη-πληρότητας για να δείξει ότι αυτό είναι ανέφικτο. *...
*Σημαντικές αποδείξεις στην ελλειπτική γεωμετρία έκανε ο Πολωνός *λογικολόγος *Alfred Tarski. Η υπερβολική γεωμετρία, που ανακαλύφθηκε από τους Nikolai *...
*Ο Raymond Smullyan, ευρύτατα γνωστός μαθηματικός και *λογικολόγος*, είναι επίτιμος καθηγητής μαθηματικών στο Πολιτειακό Πανεπιστήμιο της Νέας Υόρκης -διδάσκει *...*


----------



## sarant (May 21, 2010)

Λογικός επιστήμονας; Το λογικολόγος με ξενίζει αλλά το λογικιστής ίσως είναι πιασμένο, διότι έτσι θα μπορούσε να ειπωθεί ο οπαδός του λογικισμού (η θεωρία του Φρέγκε)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 21, 2010)

Και το λογικός επιστήμονας όμως δεν σε κάνει να αναρωτιέσαι για τους παράλογους επιστήμονες; Το λογικολόγος κι εμένα δεν με κερδίζει αμέσως, αλλά αν το λογικιστής έχει το πρόβλημα του λογικισμού... Και αστεία-αστεία, έτσι γεννιούνται οι πληροφορικάριοι και οι λογικάριοι...


----------



## Cadmian (May 21, 2010)

Δηλαδή υπάρχει ο λογικισμός;

Τι μαθαίνει κανείς...


----------



## Ambrose (May 21, 2010)

Λογικός φιλόσοφος λέγεται πάντως.


----------



## Leximaniac (May 21, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Λογικός φιλόσοφος λέγεται πάντως.



Δεν συμφωνώ γιατί και οι τρελοί φιλόσοφοι έχουν την αξία τους ;)

Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά I'll stand by my suggestion. (Βλέπε εδώ, ενότητα 2.2)


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2010)

Ενώ λέμε «η λογική επιστήμη», δεν έχω δει πουθενά «λογικούς επιστήμονες» (ίσως να θεωρείται οξύμωρο ;), αστειεύομαι, οπαδός του ορθολογισμού εδώ), αλλά έχω δει _επιστήμονες της λογικής_.


----------



## Ambrose (May 21, 2010)

Leximaniac said:


> Δεν συμφωνώ γιατί και οι τρελοί φιλόσοφοι έχουν την αξία τους ;)



Καλό είναι να κάνουμε και το καλαμπούρι μας πού και πού, αρκεί αυτό να μη γίνεται εις βάρος της λογικής. :) Ο όρος "λογικός φιλόσοφος" δεν ενοχλεί καθόλου όποιον έχει διαβάσει έστω και λίγο λογική και φιλοσοφία (και όχι λογική κι ευαισθησία όπως θα σκεφτόταν η εκάστοτε φαν της Τζέιν Ώστιν).



Leximaniac said:


> Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά I'll stand by my suggestion. (Βλέπε εδώ, ενότητα 2.2)


Αφού δεν ξέρεις γιατί, τότε πώς θα επιμείνεις;


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2010)

Να προσθέσω ότι τα ευρήματα για τους _λογικολόγους_ είναι περισσότερα. Ακόμα και σε ανέκδοτα τούς βρίσκεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 21, 2010)

Άτιμο ιντερνέτι. Πριν μερικά χρόνια θα έβαζα ατόφια την πρόταση της Ματζέντα (ή θα είχα βάλει «ο ασχολούμενος με τη λογική» ή «ο μελετητής της λογικής») και θα είχα προχωρήσει...

Όσο το ψάχνω όμως, βλέπω ότι ο επιστήμονας της λογικής ίσως χρειάζεται ξεχωριστά και τον φιλόσοφο της λογικής (π.χ. Greek logicians στη βίκη). Ο λογικιστής καίγεται από τον λογικισμό· επιπλέον, υπήρχε και κινεζική φιλοσοφική σχολή των logicians.

Ο λογικολόγος μοιάζει λογική  λύση πριν φτάσεις σε απεγνωσμένες καταστάσεις τύπου λογικάριου ή το πάρεις απόφαση και παραδοθείς στην περίφραση...


----------



## Cadmian (May 21, 2010)

Ίσως και *λογικόσοφος* (λογικός + φιλόσοφος), μιας και μιλάμε για απεγνωσμένες λύσεις...


----------



## Leximaniac (May 21, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Καλό είναι να κάνουμε και το καλαμπούρι μας πού και πού, αρκεί αυτό να μη γίνεται εις βάρος της λογικής. :) Ο όρος "λογικός φιλόσοφος" δεν ενοχλεί καθόλου όποιον έχει διαβάσει έστω και λίγο λογική και φιλοσοφία (και όχι λογική κι ευαισθησία όπως θα σκεφτόταν η εκάστοτε φαν της Τζέιν Ώστιν).
> Αφού δεν ξέρεις γιατί, τότε πώς θα επιμείνεις;



Κοίτα... όταν ήμουν ακόμα στη σχολή (ΦΠΨ - Κατεύθυνση Φιλοσοφίας - για να ξεδιπλώσω την τρέλα μου), τον Βουδούρη και άλλους logicians τους λέγαμε "Λογικούς" (σκέτο). Όταν άνοιξα το στόμα μου να προτείνω τον λογικολόγο το έκανα έχοντας πλήρη γνώση της δυνατότητας περιφραστικής απόδοσης αλλά και των προβλημάτων που αυτές θα φέρουν για όποιον το διαβάσει και δεν είναι σχετικός με το αντικείμνο. Προτίμησα όμως μια μονολεκτική απόδοση παρόμοια με αυτή που χρησιμοποιούμε για τους οπαδούς του Φρέγκε.

Αν θες να αλλάξουμε το θέμα της συζήτησης μπορώ να σου πω ότι η λογική δεν είναι αναγκαία για τη δημιουργία μιας φιλοσοφίας άρα το λογικός φιλόσοφος κάνει μια τρύπα στο νερό για μένα :)


----------



## Ambrose (May 21, 2010)

Leximaniac said:


> Κοίτα... όταν ήμουν ακόμα στη σχολή (ΦΠΨ - Κατεύθυνση Φιλοσοφίας - για να ξεδιπλώσω την τρέλα μου), τον Βουδούρη και άλλους logicians τους λέγαμε "Λογικούς" (σκέτο). Όταν άνοιξα το στόμα μου να προτείνω τον λογικολόγο το έκανα έχοντας πλήρη γνώση της δυνατότητας περιφραστικής απόδοσης αλλά και των προβλημάτων που αυτές θα φέρουν για όποιον το διαβάσει και δεν είναι σχετικός με το αντικείμνο. Προτίμησα όμως μια μονολεκτική απόδοση παρόμοια με αυτή που χρησιμοποιούμε για τους οπαδούς του Φρέγκε.
> 
> Αν θες να αλλάξουμε το θέμα της συζήτησης μπορώ να σου πω ότι η λογική δεν είναι αναγκαία για τη δημιουργία μιας φιλοσοφίας άρα το λογικός φιλόσοφος κάνει μια τρύπα στο νερό για μένα :)



Μα δεν με απασχόλησε η πρότασή σου, Leximaniac, όπως θα παρατήρησες, ούτε και τη σχολίασα. Έκανες ένα εντελώς άτοπο σχόλιο για λογικούς και τρελούς φιλόσοφους και εγώ με τη σειρά μου ξεκαθάρισα ότι ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται. Από εκεί και πέρα, αν πρέπει να συνεχίσουμε αυτή την συζήτηση, μάλλον θα πρέπει να το κάνουμε στο νήμα για την ελληνική εκπαίδευση.


----------



## sarant (May 21, 2010)

Επιστήμονας της λογικής /φιλόσοφος της λογικής είναι καλύτερο από λογικός επιστήμονας / φιλόσοφος, αλλά έχει και μια λέξη παραπάνω, και γενική πτώση που γεννάει ακαμψίες. 

Ότι δίνει τροφή σε λογοπαίγνια, ο λογικός επιστήμονας, δίνει. (Αλλά και ο πολιτικός, τότε). Βέβαια, και στα αγγλικά υπάρχουν ανάλογες περιπτώσεις, όπως το εξαιρετικό:

-- Is he a criminal lawyer?
-- Yes. Very.


----------



## Leximaniac (May 21, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Μα δεν με απασχόλησε η πρότασή σου, Leximaniac, όπως θα παρατήρησες, ούτε και τη σχολίασα. Έκανες ένα εντελώς άτοπο σχόλιο για λογικούς και τρελούς φιλόσοφους και εγώ με τη σειρά μου ξεκαθάρισα ότι ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται. Από εκεί και πέρα, αν πρέπει να συνεχίσουμε αυτή την συζήτηση, μάλλον θα πρέπει να το κάνουμε στο νήμα για την ελληνική εκπαίδευση.



Ναι, ειδικά στο πώς πρέπει να διαβάζεις τι γράφεις :)

Το σχόλιο δεν είναι άτοπο εάν δεις τις ζωές πολλών φιλοσόφων. Αλλά αυτά είναι για άλλο θέμα που ευχαρίστως θα συζητήσω αν σ' ενδιαφέρει... :)

Τώρα στο άσχετο άρχισα να σιγοτραγουδάω το «Συγκάτοικοι είμαστε όλοι στην τρέλα..» (Κατσιμιχαίοι).... χε,χε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 21, 2010)

Leximaniac said:


> Κοίτα... όταν ήμουν ακόμα στη σχολή (ΦΠΨ - Κατεύθυνση Φιλοσοφίας - για να ξεδιπλώσω την τρέλα μου), τον Βουδούρη και άλλους logicians τους λέγαμε "Λογικούς" (σκέτο).


Σκέφτομαι ότι αν είχατε καθηγήτριες όμως, και λέγατε «έρχεται η Λογικού», θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε και τον Λογικούς (κατά τα Ξυδούς, Μοστρούς κλπ μητρωνυμικά επώνυμα).


----------



## Leximaniac (May 21, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σκέφτομαι ότι αν είχατε καθηγήτριες όμως, και λέγατε «έρχεται η Λογικού», θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε και τον Λογικούς (κατά τα Ξυδούς, Μοστρούς κλπ μητρωνυμικά επώνυμα).



Να πω την αμαρτία μου είχαμε μια καθηγήτρια αλλά πάντα λέγαμε «ανήκει στους Λογικούς». Χμμ, ενδιαφέρουσα σημείωση όμως και μου φέρνει και πολλές αναμνήσεις (πωπω, πώς περνάει ο χρόνος...)


----------



## Themis (May 21, 2010)

Αρκετά πρόσφατα διάβασα ή ήρθα σε επαφή με αρκετά βιβλία, κατά το μάλλον ή ήττον εκλαϊκευτικά, σχετικά με τα μαθηματικά και την αριθμολογία. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το λογικολόγος είναι ουσιαστικά καθιερωμένο.


----------



## jmanveda (May 23, 2010)

Με έκπληξη διάβασα σε Wikipedia τον μακρύ κατάλογο ονομάτων των θεωρούμενων ως 'logicians" -- μεταξύ των οποίων και ο Αριστοτέλης -- και μου γεννήθηκε η ιδέα ότι τούτοι είναι "λογικοκράτες" -- όπως λέμε "ιδεοκράτες"...

Τα προηγούμενα που αναφέρθηκαν -- "λογικιστής" κλπ. -- προέρχονται από την προσπάθεια να αποδοθεί το " -cians" όπως έγινε με το "-ness" στο consciousness, που έγινε συνειδητότητα ενώ ήδη υπήρχε η λέξη "συνείδηση"!


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2010)

Η _λογικοκρατία_ είναι συνώνυμο του _λογικισμού_, π.χ. 
Λογικισμός (λογικοκρατία, αγγλ. logicism).
Κατεύθυνση της λογικής και φιλοσοφικής θεμελίωσης των μαθηματικών, οι απαρχές της οποίας απαντώνται στη θέση του Λάιμπνιτς* περί αναγωγιμότητας των μαθηματικών στη λογική. Ιδρυτές της εν λόγω κατεύθυνσης θεωρούνται οι Φρέγκε και Ράσσελ. [...]
http://www.politikokafeneio.com/leksiko/l25.htm​άρα και ο _λογικοκράτης_ του _λογικιστή_ και του _λογικού φιλόσοφου_.

Η Wikipedia μάς λέει ότι ο Φρέγκε ήταν logician εδώ, αλλά μαζί με το philosopher, ενώ στο λήμμα logic γράφει: «One of the boldest attempts to apply logic to mathematics was undoubtedly the logicism pioneered by philosopher-logicians such as Gottlob Frege and Bertrand Russell».

Η λογικοκρατία στο Παπυρολεξικό είναι «φιλοσοφικό σύστημα που θεωρεί τη λογική ως βάση τής φιλοσοφίας». Χρειαζόμαστε λοιπόν μια χωριστή λέξη για τον logician = a writer on logic; a student of logic. Φαίνεται λοιπόν ότι έχει καθιερωθεί (ή πάει να καθιερωθεί) ο επιστήμονας της λογικής να λέγεται *λογικολόγος*.


----------



## logikos (Jul 19, 2017)

Κατέληξα εδώ έπειτα από αναζήτηση στον γούγλη. Η ερώτησή μου είναι η εξής: πώς θα αποκαλούσατε κάποιον, αν έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιήσετε έναν όρο απαρτιζόμενο από δύο λέξεις το πολύ, ο οποίος έχει αποφοιτήσει είτε από το μεταπτυχιακό είτε από το διδακτορικό πρόγραμμα του Ινστιτούτου Λογικής, Γλώσσας και Υπολογισμού του Πανεπιστημίου του Άμστερνταμ;

Πολύ ειδική η ερώτησή μου ίσως, αλλά πιστεύω και ταυτόχρονα γενική υπό την έννοια ότι ο όρος που χρησιμοποιείται στην αγγλική είναι logician για τους αποφοιτήσαντες οι οποίοι ασχολούνται με διάφορες πτυχές της λογικής και όχι απαραιτήτως με τον συνδυασμό της με τη φιλοσοφία. Μερικά πεδία στα οποία εισχωρεί η Επιστήμη της Λογικής είναι ενδεικτικά τα Μαθηματικά (π.χ. Θεωρία Μοντέλων, Θεωρία Αποδείξεων), η Επιστήμη των Υπολογιστών (π.χ. Τροπική Λογική, Αλγόριθμοι και Πολυπλοκότητα), η Γλωσσολογία (π.χ. Δομές Σημασολογίας).

Το *λογικός* μου φαίνεται το προτιμότερο όλων, αλλά επειδή μου ζητήθηκε σε επίσημο πλαίσιο και δίστασα προς στιγμή, γιατί δεν είναι πολυακουσμένο, είπα να ψάξω να δω τι λέει η ιντερνετική κοινότητα (χωρίς να έχω κάποια *σωστή* εκδοχή κατά νου). Το λογικός μπορεί να ειπωθεί κατ’αναλογία με το φυσικός ή το μαθηματικός.

Για να συνοψίσω τις προτάσεις που βρήκα κατά σειρά εμφάνισης, το αγγλικό *logician* θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί ως:

Λογικιστής
Λογικάριος
Λογικολόγος
Λογικός Επιστήμονας
Λογικός Φιλόσοφος
Επιστήμονας της Λογικής
Λογικόσοφος
Λογικός


----------



## SBE (Jul 19, 2017)

Μη μας κάνεις να κοιτάζουμε να βρούμε τη σελίδα, το πρόγραμμα σπουδών λέγεται Master of Logic, M.Sc. Logic.


----------



## SBE (Jul 19, 2017)

Σίγουρα θα εμφανιστούν διάφορες προτάσεις, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχει γενικότερα νόημα να δίνεις ονόματα σε επαγγέλματα που αντιστοιχούν σε προγράμματα σπουδών τα οποία δεν οδηγούν απαραίτητα σε επαγγέλματα. 
Στην Ελλάδα, τη χώρα όπου ο αδιόριστος εκπαιδευτικός θεωρείται επάγγελμα, κάνουμε συχνά αυτό το λάθος, λες και η απόκτηση πτυχίου σε κάνει απευθείας αυτό που λέει το πτυχίο σου. Ένας απόφοιτος νομικής που εργάζεται σαν χρηματιστής π.χ. τι είναι; Δικηγόρος ή χρηματιστής; Είναι δικηγόρος, αν απλά έχει πάρει το πτυχίο και δεν έχει άδεια άσκησης επαγγέλματος;
Πώς θα πεις αυτόν που έχει κάνει το μεταπτυχιακό πορνογραφίας που προσφέρουν διάφορα τμήματα κοινωνιολογίας; Πορνογράφο;
Ή αυτόν που έχει κάνει το μεταπτυχιακό τεχνολογικής πολιτικής, πώς θα τον πεις; Τεχνολόγο; Πολιτικό; policymaker δεν είναι μέχρι να βρει δουλειά τέτοια, πάντως.


----------



## Marinos (Jul 19, 2017)

Αυτή τη ζημιά στην ευρωαμερικανική εκπαίδευση, με την κατάτμηση των disciplines σε σπουδές λογικής, τάδε πολιτικής και ξερωγώ conflict resolution, την έχουν κάνει τα αγγλικά πανεπιστήμια ή ξεκίνησε από αλλού η μόδα; Το επάγγελμα "αδιόριστος εκπαιδευτικός", αν μη τι άλλο, έχει ένα περιεχόμενο πιο ουσιαστικό από το απροσδιόριστο επάγγελμα κάποιου που έχει κάνει σπουδές φύλου, culture studies ή φερειπείν (για να φέρω ένα εγχώριο παράδειγμα) "ασιατικές και τουρκικές σπουδές".


----------



## rogne (Jul 19, 2017)

Δεν το είχα πάρει χαμπάρι αυτό το νήμα, όπως και πολλά άλλα, βέβαια. Για το logician, ό,τι θέλετε εκτός από "λογικιστής": ο λογικισμός έχει συγκεκριμένη έννοια στα φιλοσοφικά (Φρέγκε, αλλά και Χούσερλ κ. ά.). Έχει αναφερθεί ήδη παραπάνω στο νήμα, αλλά μιας και ξανατέθηκε το ερώτημα, επανάληψις μήτηρ κλπ. κλπ. Btw, και μένα μ' αρέσει ο/η "λογικολόγος".


----------



## SBE (Jul 19, 2017)

Marinos said:


> Αυτή τη ζημιά στην ευρωαμερικανική εκπαίδευση, με την κατάτμηση των disciplines σε σπουδές λογικής, τάδε πολιτικής και ξερωγώ conflict resolution, την έχουν κάνει τα αγγλικά πανεπιστήμια ή ξεκίνησε από αλλού η μόδα; Το επάγγελμα "αδιόριστος εκπαιδευτικός", αν μη τι άλλο, έχει ένα περιεχόμενο πιο ουσιαστικό από το απροσδιόριστο επάγγελμα κάποιου που έχει κάνει σπουδές φύλου, culture studies ή φερειπείν (για να φέρω ένα εγχώριο παράδειγμα) "ασιατικές και τουρκικές σπουδές".



Δεν ξέρω από πού ξεκίνησε, πάντως το να έχεις προγραμμα σπουδών εξειδίκευσης στο Χ, ό,τι και να'ναι το Χ, δεν είναι περίεργο. Το περίεργο είναι που προσπαθούν να βρουν επαγγελματικό όρο για την περιγραφή της εξειδικευσης τη στιγμή που η εξειδίκευση δεν είναι ντε και καλά επάγγελμα. 
Εγώ όταν με ρωτάνε λέω ότι είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανικός, άντε να πω electronic engineer στους αγγλόφωνους που τους εντυπωσιάζει καλύτερα. Αυτό είναι το επάγγελμα, ο κλάδος κλπ. Η ειδικότητά μου μού ακούγεται λίγο χαζή και παραπλανητική, οπότε την ξέρουν μόνο όσοι έχουν επαγγελματικά πάρε δώσε μαζί μου κι όχι το πλατύ κοινό που δεν καταλαβαίνει ούτως ή άλλως.


----------



## Marinos (Jul 19, 2017)

Εγώ έχω ειδικευτεί στην οθωμανική ιστορία και διδάσκω σε μεταπτυχιακό με την ίδια ειδίκευση κλπ., αλλά αν με ρωτήσει κάποιος θα πω ότι είμαι ιστορικός. Άντε να πω ιστορικός οθωμανολόγος, αν και κανείς δεν λέει π.χ. ιστορικός αρχαιοελληνιστής ή ιστορικός γαλλολόγος ας πούμε. Πιστεύω στα παλιά καλά disciplines, και νομίζω ότι ένα μεταπτυχιακό "οθωμανικών σπουδών" (και όχι οθωμανικής ιστορίας, ή π.χ. οθωμανικής φιλολογίας που είναι άλλο μανίκι) θα είχε παραπλανητικό τίτλο και ενδεχομένως άρπα-κόλλα περιεχόμενο.
Η θεωρητική μας συζήτηση δεν λύνει ωστόσο το πρόβλημα του μεταφραστή, μια και καλώς ή κακώς (κακώς) υπάρχουν αυτοί που προσδιορίζονται logicians (και όχι ξερωγώ mathematicians ή philosophers) και πρέπει κάπως να τους μεταφράσουμε αν χρειαστεί...


----------



## SBE (Jul 20, 2017)

Mα νομίζω ότι έχει απαντηθεί αυτο απο το #22. 
Για αποφοίτους τμημάτων κλπ εγώ θα προτιμουσα περιφραστικό τίτλο πάντως, γιατί όπως είπα και πιο πάνω δεν είσαι μέχρι να γίνεις και οι σπουδές μόνες τους δεν σε κάνουν.


----------



## Earion (Jul 20, 2017)

Κι εμένα μου αρέσει το *λογικολόγος*.


----------

